# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Man claims hes going to wear "snake proof" suit to be swallowed by anaconda

## sorraia

Has anyone heard of this? I'm disgusted. It has got to be a joke. 

http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and...go-belly-beast

----------


## Sirensong26

I really REALLLY reeeeealllllllllly hope it's a hoax. Because that's simply moronic.

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## kyle13404

I saw the commercial for it on the Discovery Channel. I think he's actually gonna do it. They also said in the commercial that anacondas grow up to 30 feet.

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## carbn8

This is stupid. The man claims to care about the amazon but is willing to preform this "stunt" knowing there is a chance of the animal could  be killed. This guy is a joke, I hope it crushes him and his "snake proof suit!"

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

There are some problems with this:

-The possibility of getting a snake large enough to even be able to eat him.  The longest recorded was a retic measuring 25ft and some inches, there has never been any reliable sightings of a snake 30ft. Just word of mouth, and people are terrible at guessing length just by looking at a snake.  Several zoos have had a bounty for a snake this large up for decades with no one claiming the reward.  There's a whole thread on this on another forum.  I can try to dig it up again and PM it to anyone interested, or I can publicly post if that's allowed.  Also, even a 25ft snake is not large enough to swallow the "average" full grown human, otherwise we should have been able to get documentation beyond staged photographs and stories by now.  A small person, or child/infant?  Likely, but not an adult.

-How does he expect to have the snake swallow him while he's alive?  This is a constrictor, not a garter snake.

-Why is he willing to go through the pain and damage of the bite and constriction?

This is assuming the snake is even alive, though.  It's my honest opinion that none of this can be carried out unless the snake in question is already dead.  This is just another case of sensationalism for views and it's going to end up negatively impacting our hobby.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-05-2014),*bcr229* (11-05-2014),_Montypython696_ (11-05-2014),_Shann_ (11-05-2014),_sorraia_ (11-06-2014),_WarriorPrincess90_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## pmarks

This seems like animal abuse to me.  :Mad:

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## ladywhipple02

I saw this on the Discover Channel as well. Makes me not want to watch that station anymore - this is the most moronic thing I've ever heard of, and cruel to boot. What do we learn from this?

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## Montypython696

When I was at Tinley last month I went to Nigel Marvin's conference on the deadliest snakes he said something that really stuck with me:

"The Animal Planet and Discovery Channel of today is more worried about demon cats and cute puppies instead of conservation." Or something quite similar. 

Anyway I can honestly say that this is 100% true. How does being "eaten" by an Anaconda help with the conservation of the animal? Or the rights of those who keep giant snakes? Its going to induce even more fear into the hobby then there already is.

I hope his "snake proof suit" fails...

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-05-2014),carbn8 (11-06-2014),_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## Cumminsman

I saw a commercial for it last night and kinda chuckled! 


Josh

----------


## Shamri

Here is a link to a petition, as well as a number to call Discovery Channel directly if you want to voice your opinion on this.

https://www.change.org/p/discovery-c...overy-channel#

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-06-2014),JustinAskin (11-16-2014),_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## Cumminsman

I signed it. 


Josh

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## Montypython696

I signed it too. There is only a few more signatures needed!

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## calmolly1

I just watched a documentary called titanaboa about a huge snake from 65 million yrs ago and despite the fact I learned some fascinating stuff about big snakes, the whole show had a "oh evil snake" feel to it with exaggerated sensationalism the entire time that really annoyed me!!

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Here is a link to a petition, as well as a number to call Discovery Channel directly if you want to voice your opinion on this.
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/discovery-c...overy-channel#


Thank you so much for posting this. I signed and left a nice comment about the decline of the Discovery channel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## Daigga

Signed the petition, really hope this is an elaborate joke. Did anyone else catch the words under the picture?




> Paul Rosolie with the snake he says he will allow to eat him alive





The snake in that picture couldn't manage an adult rabbit, let alone a grown man. Just... ugh... This is sickening.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-06-2014),_sorraia_ (11-06-2014),_WarriorPrincess90_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## The Golem

When I first starting reading I thought this was going to be a David Blaine or Chris Angel magic trick. 

From the promo video it looks like the man is tethered and expects to be party swallowed and then pulled out. But whatever, it is animal cruelty and a very stupid stunt. Discovery Channel seems to have made the editorial decision that its tv programs have to be overly dramatized to draw in viewers, rather than informative or educational. It's a shame, really.

Even a show like Dual Survivor shows (and probably encourages) one of the hosts engaging in high-risk and dangerous stunts to make it "interesting" instead of actually teaching viewers.




> Thank you so much for posting this. I signed and left a nice comment about the decline of the Discovery channel.


Did the same. Thanks for posting the link, Shamri.

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## Sirensong26

Signed. 

Disgusting animal sensationalism

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

I signed too! And left a lovely comment for them. Disgusting.

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## MasonC2K

I can't even fathom it.

http://features.aol.com/video/man-wi...usaolp00000058

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## bcr229

There was some discussion about this in the FB groups last night.  Apparently the show, or parts of it, have aired overseas already.  The snake didn't get the memo that he was supposed to eat the guy.

----------

calmolly1 (11-07-2014),_CloudtheBoa_ (11-06-2014),Cumminsman (11-06-2014),Macinster (11-06-2014),_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## sorraia

I found this article about it:
http://www.businessinsider.com/disco...nsense-2014-11

I've been trying to find something about it being aired in other countries, but so far no luck. Don't have a lot of time right now to look either.

----------


## djansen

not swallowed by a megladon? weak discovery...

----------

_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## Shamri

> not swallowed by a megladon? weak discovery...


Ahahaha! So true. My guess is that he will be running from Bigfoot, trip over the man-eating snake, and then if he somehow manages to escape to "safety," a megalodon will beach itself and nab him. I'm actually surprised they haven't done this sooner.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-04-2014),_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## Montypython696

For anyone who is still interested or curious, the petition has reached over 7,700 signatures, and has also made the news, like AOL news, and the Huffington Post:

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/11/0...6pLid%3D558806

I urge anyone who hasn't signed yet to please do so!

----------

Macinster (11-06-2014),_sorraia_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## Shann

> For anyone who is still interested or curious, the petition has reached over 7,700 signatures, and has also made the news, like AOL news, and the Huffington Post:
> 
> http://www.aol.com/article/2014/11/0...6pLid%3D558806
> 
> I urge anyone who hasn't signed yet to please do so!


Ugh in the article:
"The killer snake is then put into a captive area with Rosolie, wearing the suit and covered in blood". 

Not that I have to tell anyone here. But I hate when they call them killer snakes. This kind of language just encourages the over the top reactions from the general public.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-04-2014),calmolly1 (11-07-2014),_sorraia_ (11-07-2014)

----------


## The Golem

Is this still going to air or has Discovery done the right thing and cancelled it?

----------


## blk02ssmonte

I signed and hope they cancel it. Just more ratings propaganda.

----------


## raisinjelly

According to this Buzzfeed article, he was successful in getting the anaconda to partially swallow him and then caused it to regurge. Absolutely disgusting animal abuse.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/scottybryan/...cribes-what-it

----------


## mohawk

This was so hokey !!!!  He was rolling around trying to get the snake wrapped around him.
It never even tightened up around him. The poor snake was trying to get away from him more than anything.
I guess people that have never seen a constrictor seize, and constrict it's prey, may have fell for this.

----------


## The Golem

I think I  will do a re-enactment of the this with my little ball python
Sent from my WindowsPhone using Tapatalk

----------

leylaraks (12-08-2014)

----------


## calmolly1

It was completely fake in my opinion.  They used either a dead snake (grrrrrr!). Or a fake one.  They didn't show from a camera angle that you could see.  All suspense and bs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

